# Taj, take two! (small)



## ed4copies (Jun 9, 2009)

The Taj Mahal really exists.  But there was a plan to build a "black Taj" as well ----  never materialized.

After the cost of the Taj Mahal nearly bankrupt the public coffers, the people rebelled and the black Taj was never started.  That doesn't mean we can't make pens as a "tribute" to the idea.

So, here is the "Black Taj", to join the small Taj we have shown before.
DAWN (PR_Princess) and Ed


----------



## akbar24601 (Jun 9, 2009)

Holy Cow are those cool!!!! Very nice job, they are beautiful!!!


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 9, 2009)

Awesome pens Ed!  I see to that not only are you now the biggest blabbermouth, but the biggest BSer too!:laugh:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jun 9, 2009)

wow...


----------



## Stevej72 (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow! Dawn and Ed, those are awesome looking pens.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 9, 2009)

Being that his tail is stuck between his legs all he can mutter is .......................Just beautiful!!!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 9, 2009)

Even better than the original.  What a team.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jun 9, 2009)

I learned something today - always a good day when that happens!


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 9, 2009)

This has evolved.  

The original "small Taj" was laser cut (by Ken) then hand-painted (by Dawn).  When I finished them, I put a CA coating on to level the pen.  I was not happy putting CA on a resin (YES, lots of people do it, doesn't mean I have to LIKE it).

So, we now do it the harder way.  The pieces are laser cut a little deeper and Dawn fills with crushed gemstones (on the white) and crushed metals (on the black).  I then turn off the "overfill" and she fills again.  We keep this up until it is smooth and the pen is then buffed.  There is NO top coat, which is MY preference for resin pens.  It is merely buffed to a high shine.

Several nights labor in each of these.  BUT, fun.  And a great sense of achievement when it is finally complete.

Again, the design is Dawn's original artwork.  Top half of pen is a quote from the Koran, which actually appears in the  Taj Mahal.  Bottom half is similar to patterns in the Taj.

When marketed, there is a box and informational brochure that goes along with the pen.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 9, 2009)

Fancy stuff ! I don't have that much time , OR talent . Nice work !


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 9, 2009)

*Even better than #1*

Don't you just love it when you have that one customer that you can pull something like this out and draw a crowd around your booth telling the story, the brochure is a nice touch. 



Again, the design is Dawn's original artwork. Top half of pen is a quote from the Koran, which actually appears in the Taj Mahal. Bottom half is similar to patterns in the Taj.[/quote]

When marketed, there is a box and informational brochure that goes along with the pen.[/quote]


----------



## mick (Jun 9, 2009)

After seeing those I just threw the half dozen "merely" segmented blanks I'd been working on all day in the trash :frown: Nope, no sir can't compare to the work of art shown here. Fantastic job you guys!


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 9, 2009)

*Drive for show, putt for dough!!*



mick said:


> After seeing those I just threw the half dozen "merely" segmented blanks I'd been working on all day in the trash :frown: Nope, no sir can't compare to the work of art shown here. Fantastic job you guys!



Mike,

Remember, I sell LOTS of pens.  These are just "showin off".  My "bread and butter" pens still pay for the booth, if we had to wait for these to sell......
Let's just say, DISPLAY ALL your pens, keep a couple to show you CAN do it. IF they sell, it's a bonus.


----------



## LizardSpit (Jun 9, 2009)

Un-bo-flipin-leavable!!!


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 9, 2009)

Dawn , you truly are an artist . They are totally awesome !!! Great job turning them Ed , it must have nerve wracking .


----------



## thewishman (Jun 9, 2009)

Very nice! Loved the original pen, these are even better. Congrats to both of you! The crushed stone and metal make them classier (enough to move the decimal place???)


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 9, 2009)

The only thing that comes to mind is AWESOME.


----------



## kruzzer (Jun 9, 2009)

Great looking pens......


----------



## bitshird (Jun 9, 2009)

Those are stunning pens. Dawns talents seem to know no bounds, as for Ed what can I say????


----------



## alphageek (Jun 9, 2009)

VERY cool!   Please bring to the WI meeting!!!!  I can't wait to see these in person!


----------



## Ligget (Jun 10, 2009)

WOW!! Those are amazing Ed, hope you charge top dollar for them, as they are worth every cent!


----------



## Druid (Jun 10, 2009)

Like I said, we have the technology to CLONE DAWN !!!!!:biggrin::wink:


----------



## johncrane (Jun 10, 2009)

First class all the way ED!.:bananen_smilies046::biggrin:


----------



## mickr (Jun 10, 2009)

Told ya, Dawn, that people needed to see these again at this site..they are superb and deserve the showing..the response  of IAP members is justified for the job..SUPERB


----------



## PR_Princess (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for your kind words everyone!

Mick, yes you were right.:biggrin:

Dean, I will if I remember!  But there are some other things that I would like to bring up to the group to get their opinions on..


But I did take a quick snap of the Black Taj this morning. Sorry, I am still trying to learn how to take a photo , but hopefully this will be enough show the metals  (copper, brass, ali, and bronze)  a little better...They do add just a little bit of sparkle.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 10, 2009)

Those are all simply stunning. A real work of art.


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 10, 2009)

Beautiful set of pens.  Very cool.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 10, 2009)

Dawn, the closeup is beautiful, I wish I could see it in person.


----------



## alamocdc (Jun 10, 2009)

Uh... 













WOW!!!!! I'm speechless!


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 10, 2009)

ah, shucks, Billy, twarnt nuttin!!!


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Jun 10, 2009)

Just breathtaking work!!!!


----------



## chriselle (Jun 10, 2009)

I must chime in here too, and say,,,woah!! STUNNING work!  I'd love to see these in person.


----------



## VisExp (Jun 13, 2009)

Stunning!  Well worth all the time and effort you put in.


----------



## artistwood (Jun 13, 2009)

beautiful....just beautiful.......


----------



## Kaspar (Jun 14, 2009)

Superb!


----------

